# Old to New



## Hootowl (12 mo ago)

I decided to unload my 80's 336. Sold it for what I paid for it, $3700 but kept the box blade so I'm ahead a little even though I did the trans flush.
Yesterday I bought a brand spanking new YT359C.
Paid $47,885 with the third function kit that I'll install myself. Tractor comes factory with two rear remotes. Wanted the backhoe but didn't want to spend 16k.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hootowl said:


> I decided to unload my 80's 336. Sold it for what I paid for it, $3700 but kept the box blade so I'm ahead a little even though I did the trans flush.
> Yesterday I bought a brand spanking new YT359C.
> Paid $47,885 with the third function kit that I'll install myself. Tractor comes factory with two rear remotes. Wanted the backhoe but didn't want to spend 16k.


My first house in the city back in the mid 90s cost $45K. My YM2610 totally restored to better than new was under $6K.

You can rent a backhoe or an excavator for several months before even hitting $16K.

Hoping the YT will be all you need it for and more. Its a huge investment.

Oh, did it come with a CAB and all the goodies too?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hootowl said:


> I decided to unload my 80's 336. Sold it for what I paid for it, $3700 but kept the box blade so I'm ahead a little even though I did the trans flush.
> Yesterday I bought a brand spanking new YT359C.
> Paid $47,885 with the third function kit that I'll install myself. Tractor comes factory with two rear remotes. Wanted the backhoe but didn't want to spend 16k.


Below is the Parts Manual for your YT359C.


----------



## Hootowl (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> My first house in the city back in the mid 90s cost $45K. My YM2610 totally restored to better than new was under $6K.
> 
> You can rent a backhoe or an excavator for several months before even hitting $16K.
> 
> ...


Yes it's a cab. That's the c in the model number.
I totally respect the old school idea of running good older tractors. They are strong and simple. I thought the same thing about the backhoe cost. Can always rent. My first house was 27, 900


----------



## Chrish2o (4 mo ago)

Hootowl said:


> Yes it's a cab. That's the c in the model number.
> I totally respect the old school idea of running good older tractors. They are strong and simple. I thought the same thing about the backhoe cost. Can always rent. My first house was 27, 900


Where did you get your 359c 

I am looking to buy one and just got a quote for $53k in Maryland.

would you do anything different if your purchased again?

thanks in advance


----------



## Hootowl (12 mo ago)

I paid 48,500 with the optional live third function


----------

